# [RESEAU] Problème de réseau avec le Live CD (résolu)

## KageBunshinNoGentoo

Bonsoir à tous,

Je viens de changer de carte mère et d'acquérir la Gigabyte GA-P35-DS4.

Je souhaitais réinstaller le système totalement.

J'ai donc formater la partition d'installation et commencé la procédure habituelle.

Le problème est rencontré dès le début : La configuration de mon réseau. (DHCP, freebox)

J'ai essayé l'installation via net-setup sans succès

J'ai essayé la methode manuelle

```
modprobe r8169
```

Toujours le même resultat la carte est reconnu mais aucune adresse IP :/ .

Pour info :

```
lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation DRAM Controller (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Root Port (rev 02)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02)

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 02)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 5 (rev 02)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 6 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 92)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 4 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation SMBus Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 2 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G80 [GeForce 8800 GTS] (rev a2)

03:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02)

03:00.1 IDE interface: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02)

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 01)

05:06.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB23 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)
```

```
lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

nls_iso8859_1           4096  1 

nls_cp437               5632  1 

r8169                  17032  0 

sg                     19484  0 

eth1394                12548  0 

rtc                     7476  0 

tg3                    88324  0 

nfs                    85180  0 

lockd                  41352  1 nfs

sunrpc                 99644  2 nfs,lockd

jfs                   143340  0 

dm_mirror              13008  0 

dm_mod                 31896  1 dm_mirror

pdc_adma                4868  0 

sata_mv                11656  0 

ata_piix                8072  0 

ahci                   11268  2 

sata_qstor              4996  0 

sata_vsc                4100  0 

sata_uli                3204  0 

sata_sis                3844  0 

sata_sx4                8452  0 

sata_nv                 4740  0 

sata_via                4868  0 

sata_svw                3844  0 

sata_sil24              8708  0 

sata_sil                5384  0 

sata_promise            6276  0 

libata                 61460  15 pdc_adma,sata_mv,ata_piix,ahci,sata_qstor,sata_vsc,sata_uli,sata_sis,sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,sata_svw,sata_sil24,sata_sil,sata_promise

sbp2                   15364  0 

ohci1394               24880  0 

ieee1394               53176  3 eth1394,sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd               8320  0 

usbhid                 29792  0 

ohci_hcd               13572  0 

uhci_hcd               15240  0 

usb_storage            57280  0 

ehci_hcd               19976  0 

usbcore                78084  7 sl811_hcd,usbhid,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,ehci_hcd

```

Pouvez vous me donner une piste svp?

MerciLast edited by KageBunshinNoGentoo on Wed Dec 12, 2007 8:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## loopx

uh  :Surprised: 

c'est quoi "net-setup"  :Surprised: 

essaye, dans une console en super user:

```
ifconfig INTERFACE up

dhcpcd INTERFACE

si ca va pas, try ca

ifconfig INTERFACE IP netmask 255.255.255.0 up

route add default gw IP_ROUTEUR

echo "nameserver IP_ROUTEUR" > /etc/resolv.conf
```

----------

## KageBunshinNoGentoo

Merci pour ta réponse loopx mais rien à faire.

Ces 2 méthodes ne fonctionnent pas.

```
ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1A:4D:51:C5:C8  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:17 Base address:0x8000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)
```

```
ifconfig eth0 up

dhcpcd eth0
```

Pas d'adresse founie par le serveur DHCP

```
ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.1  netmask 255.255.255.0 up

route add default gw 192.168.0.252

echo "nameserver 192.168.0.252" > /etc/resolv.conf
```

Puis j'ai essayé de pingé mon autre ordi 192.168.0.2 et la passerelle = nothing

Avez vous une autre idée? Est il possible que ce ne soit pas le bon module qui est utilisé?

Encore merci

----------

## loopx

ca c'est étrange si ca fonctionne meme pas en manuel   :Shocked: 

t'es sur que le cable est bien branché ???   :Laughing: 

regarde avec mii-tool:

```
serveur loopx # mii-tool

eth0: negotiated 100baseTx-FD, link ok

eth1: negotiated 100baseTx-FD, link ok
```

EDIT: le module, il l'a choisi lui meme, je pense qu'il est bon. Faut vraiment pas avoir de bol pour tombé sur un carte qui est détectée et dont le module ne fonctionnerais que pour faire "joli" ...   :Wink: 

Check peut etre que ton connecteur soit pas oxidé, j'ai eu le problème avec 2 cables croisé: l'un fonctionnant et l'autre pas ... selon le pc ... en fait, il ont toujours tout deux fonctionné   :Rolling Eyes: 

EDIT2: regarde dans "dmesg" si y a pas d'erreur

envoye la sortie ifconfig ...

----------

## KageBunshinNoGentoo

Salut loopx,

Effectivement lorsque j'utilise mii-tool, il m'affiche no link.

Mais j'ai pourtant un dual boot avec W****WS et le reseau fonctionne correctement :/ .

La carte mêre n'a pas 2 jours et le câble est récent.

----------

## darkangel92

deja avec quel Livecd as tu installé ta gentoo ? si c'est le 2007.0, il est trop buggé.

donc je te conseille de DL une autre distrib de livecd (mandrake, ubuntu ou knoppix) et de suivre l'installation tel que decrit dans le manuel en adaptant certaine ligne comme la creations des repertoires au depart etc...

Quel version de ta gentoo 32 ou 64 bits ?

@+

----------

## loopx

ca parrait logique ... c'est surement un problème de drivers   :Rolling Eyes: 

essaie un autre livecd comme dis plus haut

----------

## xaviermiller

(oui, mais pas un livecd windows   :Arrow:  [])

----------

## Oupsman

 :Rolling Eyes:   :Arrow:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4594901.html#4594901

----------

## jerep6

J'ai eu le même problème que toi. J'ai pourtant activé le wake on lan depuis windows mais c'était pareil.

J'ai donc fait une install sans internet. Faut juste dl le stage3, portage et quelque autres programmes.

Avec le dernier noyau il n'y a pas de problème. Tu auras donc le net une fois que tu auras rebooté sur ta gentoo fraichement installée.

----------

## darkangel92

d'ou l'nstall avec un livecd recent.. un live CD 64 bits pour une gentoo 64 et un livecd 32 bits pour une gentoo 32   :Wink: 

----------

## KageBunshinNoGentoo

Merci à tous,

Oupsman, j'ai activé le WOL du la carte sur Win, le réseau fonctionne correctement   :Razz:  .

Dommage que l'option ne soit pas présente dans le bios.

RESOLU.

See ya!

----------

## darkangel92

eeeuu je comprends pu rien.. en quoi vos modif sous windows peuvent affecter vos cartes reseaux qui est eteint, rallumé et démarré sur la partition linux pour résoure votre pb ? y a un truc qui m'echappe la...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## loopx

surement une histoire d'upload du firmware dans le matos  :Wink: 

----------

## Oupsman

 *darkangel92 wrote:*   

> eeeuu je comprends pu rien.. en quoi vos modif sous windows peuvent affecter vos cartes reseaux qui est eteint, rallumé et démarré sur la partition linux pour résoure votre pb ? y a un truc qui m'echappe la... 

 

Quand tu éteinds windows, il endort profondément la carte réseau. Le driver Opensource Linux est incapable de le réveiller. Donc en activant le WOL sous Windows, tu empèches le driver Windows d'endormir la carte. Et donc le driver opensource peut l'utiliser correctement. 

L'autre solution est d'utiliser le driver propriétaire Realtek.

----------

## loopx

ca correspond à quoi exactement l'endormissement de la carte réseau ??????

----------

## xaviermiller

merci pour l'info !

J'avais ce problème avec ma carte réseau intégrée (nForce), et j'avais alors mis une Realtek 8139. Mais depuis un dernier Windows Update, la carte est en effet "profondément endormie" et pas moyen d'avoir le réseau sans éteindre complètement la machine.

Je vais essayer, et si le WOL permet de faire fonctionner ma nForce après un reboot à chaud de Windows, je vire la Realtek  :Smile: 

----------

## Oupsman

 *loopx wrote:*   

> ca correspond à quoi exactement l'endormissement de la carte réseau ??????

 

Extinction "logique" du transciever RJ45 : si le driver ne l'active pas, impossible d'avoir le lien.

----------

